# Ecedra press release



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

The East Coast Drag Racing Association (ECEDRA) is relentless in looking for new sponsors. Our goal is to provide a purse for every event in our 2011 racing season. For more information on our media packages please contact: [email protected]


----------



## Rocketmaker10000 (Dec 7, 2008)

Trans Atlantic Electric Conversions or TAEC.co will be sponsoring a race as well next year. Look for an announcement shortly.....


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

I feel it is very important to offer a purse for each event. The more sponsors, the higher the purse. Racers have spent thousands of dollars building their EV Drag Cars, it is time for them to win some money back! 

ECEDRA will divide the total sponsorship's amounts into purses for each class and speed. If certain classes are not raced on any given event then the purse from that class will be added to classes raced on the event day.


----------



## LithiumaniacsEVRacing (Oct 9, 2010)

Additional events with purses coming soon!


----------

